# Where to buy Rhinestone & other Transfers in south florida



## RockinMama954 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey, I was hoping to get some help!!!
I am needing some tshirt transfers and rhinestone ones FAST! I usually order from ProWorld but I am running out of time with Christmas. 
I am in South Florida in Ft.Lauderdale and I can go north(West Palm Beach) or south(miami) 
**I have alot of friends all over FLORIDA and I can basically pick up or pay for OVERNIGHT shipping too***

I am needing a Peace Sign Rhinestone design for childrens shirts, Unicorn and a few others....

Any help would be AWESOME!!

my email is [email protected]


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

We can ship on Monday for a Tuesday delivery.


----------



## RockinMama954 (Oct 18, 2009)

yes.. It looks like I will have to go that route this time...
Thanks.


----------

